# Dengue Precautions for Infants



## tigermel (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi 

My wife (Thai) and I are visiting Thailand (Bangkok, Trang, Surin) in August, and I was wondering about any precautions regarding Dengue (and Malaria) we should take with a six month old child. Thanks.


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Dengue is not contagious from person to person. Don't let your baby get bit by a mosquito. Dengue fever is typically spread through daytime mosquito bites. Keep your baby covered up. Maybe mosquito net over the crib? Deet is OK for adults. Stay in places with screens and air conditioning so you can keep the windows closed. Sort of common sense mosquito stuff.  


NaTHNaC Outbreak Report: Disease outbreaks in Thailand between 26 December 2012 and 26 June 2013

"High numbers of dengue cases continue to be reported in Thailand. In the past week, 570 cases were reported daily. Since the beginning of the year, almost 40,000 people have fallen ill with the disease. 44 people have died from dengue fever so far this year. Sonkhla was the province with the highest number of dengue fever deaths (seven), followed by Nakhon Si Thammarat, Surin and Loei."

Disease Report

Dengue Fever Transmission

The CDC has a web site called Health Map.

HealthMap | Global Health, Local Knowledge

Some info there. Also a app for smartphones with a map and text alerts. 

More:

HealthMap | Global Health, Local Knowledge

Sorry that is all I can think of.


----------



## tigermel (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the info. Much appreciated.


----------

